# resistance bands only heavy bands



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

anybody ever try the indigo color heavy bands from resistance bands only for slingshot s ?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Link and brand please???


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have used them. They're fast and shoot good but they break early and without warning. They don't tear gradually like TBG, one minutetthey're fine and the next they're snapped. They also seem more likely to break at random spots on the band instead of at the pouch like most bands do. Unless it's really cheap I'd stick with TBG or even the Gold's Gym green bands from Wal-Mart.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

thanks mj


----------

